

An in-depth review of Google Fiber's free service - mholt
http://mwholt.blogspot.com/2014/03/review-of-google-fibers-free-plan-with.html

======
dangerlibrary
tl;dr: Google provides the $40/month plan from Comcast/Time Warner/etc. for a
one-time fee of $300.

~~~
mholt
The setup fee is only $30, no matter your plan.

